# New Stage Lighting App



## BluePlanetLighting (Jul 12, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

We have released a new Stage Lighting App for Android.. (iPhone Version in Final Review - Due out in 2 Weeks) If anyone is interested, have a look... Any and all feedback is appreciated to help me streamline the app.

Follow link below:

Blue Planet Releases The Stage Lighting App for Android

Mike

Blue Planet Lighting, Inc.
Branson - Las Vegas
Blue Planet Lighting - Professional Entertainment Stage Lighting Sales, Service and Design


----------



## DuckJordan (Jul 13, 2012)

So what exactly does this do for me as a technician?

Why should i pay $5 for this app?


----------



## cpf (Jul 13, 2012)

App Description said:


> Coming soon on The Stage Lighting App for Android: The Swag Slot Machines and other Stage Lighting Games!



Uhhhhh, stage lighting games? What would those be?


----------

